# Baby Donkey



## Dimples (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello! I am new here and couldn't resist posting a picture of my first baby donkey. He was born on 6/6/06 and was nick named "Devil Donkey" right away. His real name is Justice because his mother's name is Liberty. Isn't he just the cutest??


----------



## jdomep (Jun 9, 2006)

: Thanks for posting he is adorable


----------



## bpotze (Jun 9, 2006)

He is just adorable. I am anxiously awaiting my first donkey baby. My jennet aborted last year so I am very nervous about the upcoming birth. I've had my girl under the camera for over a week and have had very little sleep just because I stay up and watch the camera.

Congratulations!!! :aktion033:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 9, 2006)

He is very nice! I love his dark color! I am patiently waiting on my Jenny due this month!!!!!!!!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 9, 2006)

He is soooooo handsome and very dark...beautiful! Makes me very anxious as well for my jenny delivering soon



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 21, 2006)

He is just ADORABLE



: , you just cant help but fall in love with a new little longears! They are the cutest babies on earth.



: Corinne


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 28, 2006)

He is adorable. Congratulations. :aktion033:


----------



## luvmycritters (Jun 28, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Congrats on your new long ear babie - love the name Justice![/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## Marnie (Jun 30, 2006)

He is darling!



: I'd be thrilled if he were here in my pasture or ---- in my arms!!



:


----------

